# Guessing:Banksia Hairy Pod?



## Dalecamino (Apr 16, 2017)

This is from the prize package I received at the MPG. George will hopefully chime in here and confirm or correct my guess. A really neat blank, cast in a resin of some sort. I painted the inside of the blanks with some dark red I had in the cabinet. Kit is another Apprentice Jr. Gent Chrome. A better pen turner would have had fewer flaws. Thanks for looking!


----------



## skiprat (Apr 16, 2017)

You're on a roll now Chuck !!  That is pretty snazzy !!:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 16, 2017)

skiprat said:


> You're on a roll now Chuck !!  That is pretty snazzy !!:biggrin:



Thank ya Steven! Got one of Marks Chevron blanks in line. Had to take a break.


----------



## Ambidex (Apr 16, 2017)

I may not be the George you're looking for but if had to risk some very sensitive parts I would bet on hairy pod banksia:..but I'm not ashamed to admit I've been wrong before


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 16, 2017)

Ambidex said:


> I may not be the George you're looking for but if had to risk some very sensitive parts I would bet on hairy pod banksia:..but I'm not ashamed to admit I've been wrong before



Yes, wrong George but thanks anyway. I think we're right. Looking for George Valentine (Robutacion) Bits-of-Timber :biggrin:


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 16, 2017)

Awesome pen.


----------



## mark james (Apr 16, 2017)

Beautiful finished pen Chuck, and I see no flaws!

I believe your thought on the blank is correct, and if so, a fussy, delicate one to turn well.  And then, you did a wonderful job!  The finish looks excellent (I still am CA challenged).


----------



## SteveAxelrod (Apr 16, 2017)

*Hairy Banksia Seed Pod*

Below is a photo of a pen and letter opener I turned from two of George's hairy banksia seed pod blanks. It looks like the tubes and/or the inside of your blanks was painted a reddish color. Nice job!



View in Gallery


----------



## robutacion (Apr 17, 2017)

Dalecamino said:


> Ambidex said:
> 
> 
> > I may not be the George you're looking for but if had to risk some very sensitive parts I would bet on hairy pod banksia:..but I'm not ashamed to admit I've been wrong before
> ...



Yes, Yes, I'm here...!

You are absolutely right, that is one of my Hairy Banksia pod Resifills cast in clear Epoxy resin, yes, I had one of them in my mixed blanks bags as door prizes at the MPG.

These are well known for being "fiddly" to work with, is just the nature of the blank however, the results are nothing short of stunning...!

They are also well known for requiring the tube painted, there are areas of the blanks that, as they get cut down to correct sizes, there is very little left of the pod and in certain areas of the pod's hairs, they are not enough to cover the tube reason why is so important to paint it.

I have seen these made with different colours painted on the tubes, that colours will change significantly the finished blank appearance and in your case, that red really fits it nicely.

The fit looks pretty good and that finish is superb, congrats...!

Cheers
George


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 17, 2017)

Thank you George! It's a relief to know that "Fiddly" is NOT exclusive to ME.:biggrin: I think I filled one chip out 6 times. :frown: I nearly trashed this project, but persisted until I got it to size. :biggrin: Close enough!! :wink:


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 17, 2017)

Jim15 said:


> Awesome pen.


Thanks Jim!



mark james said:


> Beautiful finished pen Chuck, and I see no flaws!
> 
> I believe your thought on the blank is correct, and if so, a fussy, delicate one to turn well.  And then, you did a wonderful job!  The finish looks excellent (I still am CA challenged).


Thanks Mark! Next time we meet, we'll eliminate those CA challenges. :wink:



SteveAxelrod said:


> Below is a photo of a pen and letter opener I turned from two of George's hairy banksia seed pod blanks. It looks like the tubes and/or the inside of your blanks was painted a reddish color. Nice job!
> 
> 
> 
> View in Gallery


Thanks Steve. Nice work!


----------



## robutacion (Apr 17, 2017)

Dalecamino said:


> Thank you George! It's a relief to know that "Fiddly" is NOT exclusive to ME.:biggrin: I think I filled one chip out 6 times. :frown: I nearly trashed this project, but persisted until I got it to size. :biggrin: Close enough!! :wink:



Oh no Sir, your "tribulations" are a good example of what they "CAN" turn out to be, there are so many things that can contribute to a failure, and I have never said that they are easy but, one of the things that one will need to consider when deciding to use one of these blanks is, what type of kit to use, the kit with the most "meat" over the tubes/brass, is the most recommended but not always...!

People all over the world have purchased and tried these blanks, I have seen some great pens and I have seen pretty bad failures, with everything in between and from what I can see, you've done very well...!:wink:

Cheers
George


----------



## D.Oliver (Apr 17, 2017)

Well, guess I won't be making fun of you today Chuck!  Nice work on the pen!


----------



## Rounder (Apr 17, 2017)

I have done several of George's banksia pods. The rewards of taking your time and going slow, using copious amounts of thin CA as you go are well worth the results as you have proven here. That is a gorgeous pen. You should be proud.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 17, 2017)

robutacion said:


> Dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you George! It's a relief to know that "Fiddly" is NOT exclusive to ME.:biggrin: I think I filled one chip out 6 times. :frown: I nearly trashed this project, but persisted until I got it to size. :biggrin: Close enough!! :wink:
> ...


Thank you George. I hope I haven't left anyone with the impression these blanks CAN'T be turned. Or are not worth buying. On the contrary, they are super nice, and well worth the challenge. Which is good! :wink: I look forward to a second round, but first I want to get through the rest of the prize package. Thanks for donating these awesome blanks George!:wink:



D.Oliver said:


> Well, guess I won't be making fun of you today Chuck!  Nice work on the pen!


Thanks Derek! 



Rounder said:


> I have done several of George's banksia pods. The rewards of taking your time and going slow, using copious amounts of thin CA as you go are well worth the results as you have proven here. That is a gorgeous pen. You should be proud.


Thanks! That's exactly what it takes. And, I am proud of this pen.


----------



## howsitwork (Apr 17, 2017)

I love the idea of bankasia in a pen. Even though the damn fur makes me itch like mad. One of the reasons I started wearing overalls and an air mask when turning.

George do you,ship,to U.K.?

Regards Ian


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 17, 2017)

howsitwork said:


> I love the idea of bankasia in a pen. Even though the damn fur makes me itch like mad. One of the reasons I started wearing overalls and an air mask when turning.
> 
> George do you,ship,to U.K.?
> 
> Regards Ian



No itching on this one Ian! :wink:


----------



## robutacion (Apr 18, 2017)

howsitwork said:


> I love the idea of bankasia in a pen. Even though the damn fur makes me itch like mad. One of the reasons I started wearing overalls and an air mask when turning.
> 
> George do you,ship,to U.K.?
> 
> Regards Ian



G'day Ian.

Yes, I ship to the UK, I do it often...!

I doubt that these blanks would provoke any allergy reactions to you, the pods are stabilised prior to casting.

Cheers
George


----------



## OZturner (Apr 18, 2017)

Excellent pen, Chuck.
Superb Banksia Pod Blank, from George,
Expertly Turned, and Well Finished, it is a shame you quit the CA a little too soon.
I know it does seem like you will never fill some of those persistent holes, But you can, and it makes the world of difference.
Not Withstanding, you have Created a Superb Pen, Chuck, one to be Justly Proud of.
Congratulations,
Brian.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 18, 2017)

OZturner said:


> Excellent pen, Chuck.
> Superb Banksia Pod Blank, from George,
> Expertly Turned, and Well Finished, it is a shame you quit the CA a little too soon.
> I know it does seem like you will never fill some of those persistent holes, But you can, and it makes the world of difference.
> ...



Thanks again Brian. It's always nice to receive such comments. Very much appreciated. :wink:


----------



## howsitwork (Apr 25, 2017)

Chuck

Sorry - I forgot to say superb pen and great finish.

Might have to mention this at the club next weekend and find out who else fancies a try. 

Just checking out my order of kits from Penn state now they've come back to UK. 

The fun starts shortly....

Ian


----------



## robutacion (Apr 25, 2017)

howsitwork said:


> Chuck
> 
> Sorry - I forgot to say superb pen and great finish.
> 
> ...



Hahahah, we are all brave people, aren't we...?:biggrin::wink:

Sure, the blanks are not cheap and no one wants to waste money but see it this way, making the decision to have a go should be followed by reading/all the info I put out about handling them, after that, there should be no reason why you shouldn't succeed.

Take that extra time with the steps required, you will not regret it in the end, by the contrary, you will feel a great achievement and you will have a pen that you can be proud to show to everybody you know or don't know, people will be interested in seeing how it looks like...!

Be brave...!

PS: With all this said, never forget that in the end, it's only a pen blank something you can replace and won't take you to bankruptcy or to the hospital ER...!:wink:

Cheers
George


----------



## jeff (Apr 30, 2017)

Looks good on the front page, Chuck! :biggrin:


----------



## mark james (Apr 30, 2017)

NICE!!!

Congrats, Chuck.


----------



## Magicbob (Apr 30, 2017)

Very nice
congrats on the font page


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 30, 2017)

Chuck very nice pen and a good selection for the front page. Nice work all around and congrats. Well deserved.


----------



## robutacion (Apr 30, 2017)

jeff said:


> Looks good on the front page, Chuck! :biggrin:



I do agree with Jeff, thank you...!

I can not remember how many of my blanks made IAP front page, for every single one that gets that honour, is the end of the road accomplishment that any pen maker would desire so thank you to all those that transformed my blanks in such beautiful pens...!

Cheers
George


----------



## Dalecamino (May 1, 2017)

Awesome! Thank you Jeff! It's an honor to have a pen chosen for the front page, AGAIN! :biggrin: Nine year separation:biggrin:  And a Thank You to George for his donation of blanks, to the MPG where I won them in a drawing. Thanks to the guys who worked hard to arrange the MPG. Also want to say THANKS to everyone at IAP, Past & present whom I've learned so much from, and allowed me to have made a pen worthy of being featured on the FRONT PAGE!! :biggrin: These are just too cool to pass up. :wink: Everyone should give these blanks shot.


----------



## Cwalker935 (May 1, 2017)

Congrats on the front page!  Your pen looks good there.


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (May 1, 2017)

Congrats on the front page Chuck, great looking pen


----------



## Dalecamino (May 1, 2017)

Cwalker935 said:


> Congrats on the front page!  Your pen looks good there.


Thank you sir!:wink:



Indiana_Parrothead said:


> Congrats on the front page Chuck, great looking pen



Thanks Mike! :wink:


----------

